# Skurile Umleitung mit mod_rewrite



## EaStErDoM (1. August 2008)

Morgen allerseits!

Ich arbeite schon eine ganze Weile mit mod_rewrite und hatte bisher auch keine Schwierigkeiten. Jetzt willich aber ein Projekt von mir bei berlios.de (is sowas wie sourceforge.net) einrichten und dort macht mod_rewrite etwas seltsames:

Folgende Regel in der .htaccess

```
RewriteEngine On
    RewriteRule ^(.*)$  sentaqor/$1
```

meldet mir "Objekt nicht gefunden", obwohl das Verzeichnis sentaqor brav neben der .htaccess liegt. Hab um mal zu testen wohin er das schickt ein [R] hintenran gestellt und dabei merkwürdiges festgestellt: er leitet um nach home/groups/sentaqor/htdocs/sentaqor/.

Haut der mir den ganzen Systempfad da oben rein. Hab danach gestern den ganzen Tag gegooglet aber scheinbar finde ich nicht die richtigen Suchbegriffe dafür :/

Was läuft hier falsch?


----------



## Mamphil (1. August 2008)

Hi,

probier doch mal, RewriteBase / dazu zu schreiben...

Mamphil


----------



## EaStErDoM (1. August 2008)

Ja, das hab ich auch schon probiert.

Das resultiert in einer Endlosschleife


----------



## Gumbo (1. August 2008)

```
RewriteRule !^sentaqor/ /sentaqor%{REQUEST_URI}
```


----------



## EaStErDoM (1. August 2008)

Das funktioniert jetzt.

Ich würd das mal einen gscheiten Workaround nennen.

Nur warum ich oben so an komischen Pfad krieg versteh ich nicht.


----------

